# SHB control



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

These work. I sprayed the second year we had bees, the first year we saw a few, the second year none. None this year. I have unused beetle traps, should trade them away lol

http://www.southeasterninsectaries.com/nematodes.php


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

As a small time, first time, hobbyist beekeeper with my new three hives I just want to take advantage of all the tools and “weapons” in the arsenal to increase the odds of having strong healthy hives. I am now using the Freeman SBB traps and Swifter type sheets and not planning to expand (add boxes) until I have sufficient bees to help control the adult beetles. Seems to me that treating the ground might keep larval from developing but by the time the larval hit the ground they have already damaged the hive so the best defense is to kill the adults before they can lay eggs. Still if I can kill any of the buggers in any stage of their life it will help my bees or other bees in the area.

Any information as how far the adult SHB might fly to reach a hive? Also since the SHB detest sunlight when do they try to fly or get into a hive, after dark?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I just today read they fly 6+ miles and mostly at night. I can't confirm this so I am looking for others input too. It was from a Bee Culture article of last March I think.
I've seen many overwintered SHB in my sorry hives so I am hoping these beetles learn to make honey or I'm screwed.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Makes sense that they would fly late in the evening or at night since they shy away from any sun light. Six miles, gosh, so because they are drawn to the hive because of smell - honey I understand - then they could come from another hive several miles away. Another question, if they come in at night do the guard bees try to take any action? Or at nighttime do the bees not guard the entrance?


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

challenger - You just depressed me. I was thinking it was just the warm winter we had here on the Gulf. But if they overwintered in your area, they will never die due to winter here.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

I've already had a frame partially sliced. It was recovered because I knew it was too much comb for the bees. 
It's also been found that they feed on brood! I am going to get nematodes and, in addition, make my hives less shb friendly with metal strips etc. Traps are a total pia but may also be plan D


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

There are shb's here, in Maryland. We are pretty rural, I almost think the few I saw came with the nucs the year we installed. Our hives are in full sun, that may help keep them at bay. I also have tarps and gravel below the hives, spray with nematodes. Screen bottom boards. I look for them anytime we are in the hives, just to make sure they don't move in.


----------



## Richard P (Feb 12, 2016)

It was a good meeting for sure. I too am going to try the rock salt option which will help in vegetation growth around em, and kill the larvea on their way into the dirt. But, I do not think it will do anything for "newbie" beetles coming in to start the cycle. But it will help the hive over all by not having the ones in the dirt coming back in. IMO , which is limited.


Groundhwg said:


> As a small time, first time, hobbyist beekeeper with my new three hives I just want to take advantage of all the tools and “weapons” in the arsenal to increase the odds of having strong healthy hives. I am now using the Freeman SBB traps and Swifter type sheets and not planning to expand (add boxes) until I have sufficient bees to help control the adult beetles. Seems to me that treating the ground might keep larval from developing but by the time the larval hit the ground they have already damaged the hive so the best defense is to kill the adults before they can lay eggs. Still if I can kill any of the buggers in any stage of their life it will help my bees or other bees in the area.
> 
> Any information as how far the adult SHB might fly to reach a hive? Also since the SHB detest sunlight when do they try to fly or get into a hive, after dark?


----------



## Afondren (May 8, 2016)

I have wondered if the nematodes work well. I have been planning on trying them out under my new hives set up.


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm a newbee in my 1st year & my hive has been under attack by the shb. I've got 4 traps in the boxes & spread DE after every rain. I've got creek gravel a foot deep so I just rake the DE down in. I'm working on a design for a screen cover to put over the entrances at nite to keep help slow them down. Know that's not practical for larger operations but for a few hives at home it couldn't hurt.


----------

